# Found one worth saving



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

At least I think so:

One-owner since new, 1985 635 CSi, 5 spd, *75,391 *original miles. Hasn't been cranked or moved in well over two years. Ran fine before that...was parked because the owner wrecked his knee and can't operate a clutch....he can barely walk at all...uses a wheelchair 90% of the time.

Paint looks like it might be salvageable except for that sunroof. No dents, no missing or broken lights/lenses, no broken glass, no fender or trunk rust. Usual busted seams on the drivers seat, rest of interior is fair....check out that cell phone! :rofl: Clear title.

$600

I've got to have this one. :thumbup:

BTW, the electric cord out the grill is for a trickle charger.


----------

